# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Inspirational and Heart Touching Story "The Father and son".....

## Miss_Sweet

An 80 year old man was sitting on the sofa in his house along with his 45 years old highly educated son. 

Suddenly a crow perched on their window. 

The Father asked his Son, "What is this?"

The Son replied "It is a crow".

After a few minutes, the Father asked his Son the 2nd time, "What is this?"

The Son said "Father, I have just now told you "It's a crow". 

After a little while, the old Father again asked his Son the 3rd time,  What is this?"

At this time some ex-pression of irritation was felt in the Son's tone when he said to his Father with a rebuff. "It's a crow, a crow" 

A little after, the Father again asked his Son the 4th time, "What is this?" 

This time the Son shouted at his Father, "Why do you keep asking me the same question again and again, although I have told you so many times 'IT 
IS A CROW'. Are you not able to understand this?"

A little later the Father went to his room and came back with an old tattered diary, which he had maintained since his Son was born. On opening
a page, he asked his Son to read that page. When the son read it, the 

following words were written in the diary :-

"Today my little son aged three was sitting with me on the sofa, when a crow was sitting on the window My Son asked me 23 times what it was, and 
I replied to him all 23 times that it was a Crow. I hugged him lovingly each time he asked me the same question again and again for 23 times. I
did not at all feel irritated I rather felt affection for my innocent child". 

While the little child asked him 23 times "What is this", the Father had felt no irritation in replying to the same question all 23 times and when
today the Father asked his Son the same question just 4 times, the Son felt irritated and annoyed.

Lesson to learn from This Story:

If your parents attain old age, do not repulse them or look at them as a burden, but speak to them a gracious word, be cool, obedient, humble and kind to them. Be considerate to your parents.

From today say this aloud, 

"I want to see my parents Happy forever. They have cared for me ever since I was a little child. They have always showered their selfless love on me.

They crossed all mountains and valleys without seeing the storm and heat to make me a person presentable in the society today".

Say a prayer to God/ALLAH, "I will serve my old parents in the BEST way. I will say all good and kind words to my dear parents, no matter how they behave.

Some of the Inspiring Quotes which tell not to give up in life so you can learn something from these Quotes

1) Never expect things to happen..
struggle and make them happen. 
never expect yourself to be given a good valuecreate a value of your own

2) If a drop of water falls in lake there is no identity.But if it falls on a leaf of lotus it shine like a pearl.so choose the best place where you would shine..

3) Falling down is not defeat...defeat is when your refuse to get up...

4) Ship is always safe at shore... but is is not built for it

5) When your successful your well wishers know who  you are when you are unsuccessful you know who your well wishers are

6) It is great confidence in a friend to tell him your faults; greater to tell  him/her

7)  "To the world you might be one person, 
but  to one person you just might be the world

8) "Even the word 'IMPOSSIBLE' says 'I M POSSIBLE' "

9) Effort is important, but knowing where to make an effort in your  life makes all the difference.

May ALLAH / God Bless You All,

----------


## Fairy

It's sad n true.

May Allah guide us to the righteous path..Aameen!

Lovely sharing Naila  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sumameen  :Smile: 

Thanks for liking  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

very nice story...something to think about. Nice sharing :-)

----------


## Muzna

sad one but story with a message nice sharing naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanx siss

----------


## villies

*very nice
its lesson about life
thax for sharin*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tanks n u welcum

----------

